# 1999 ram 2500 cranks wont start after sitting a week



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

Truck sat a week. Truck cranks strong and batts. are charged. Before I go out and freeze trying to trouble shoot, suggestions?

5.9L ,47000miles


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mine did this in the fall one time. It was running fine when I parked it and went to start it and it wouldn't start. Had a buddy come over and it started right up for him! The only thing he did was turn the ignition on and off and let the fuel pump prime 3 times. Then it started right up. Possibly a frozen fuel line if its been cold. Good luck!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

check for gelled fuel, water in the fuel (drain the fuel/water seperator a little), fuel shut off solinoid throwing? Common issues cause them not to throw which means no fuel (not sure if 99 still have them).
Could have air leak in a fuel line.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I had a 2000 with the 5.9 and it did the same thing one day, turned out it needed spark plugs, it had just 100K on it at that time.
Put new plugs in and VROOOOOOOM


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

shep28;1216704 said:


> Truck sat a week. Truck cranks strong and batts. are charged. Before I go out and freeze trying to trouble shoot, suggestions?
> 
> 5.9L ,47000miles


gas or diesel?? 5.9 could be either


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for your help boys. After freezing to death working outside in the cold I got it started after half a day. Feet would have turned to ice cubes if I had not listened to the wife and put grocery store plastic bags over my feet inbetween pairs of socks. Feet stayed warm the whole time outside. Anyhow....Starting fluid did not help. Check fuel pressure and that was fine. Checked all grounds- sanded down all ground points- no start. Changed as many plugs as I could get out- engine was cold, so some would not come out. Sprayed them down with lub. and hopefully they will come out after a few days. One broke when taking it out. Thank goodness for my 50cent stick magnet and parts claw tool! Strange how no matter how simple you think something is, it always takes double the time when working on a car. Plugs made no difference. Changed coil and had what seemed to be a little spark- car stumbled like the wires were crossed, but ther were not. Sprayed more starter fluid. At this point engine would either explode from the amount of starting fluid I sprayed or start. Got aggressive and cranked engine for ever and she slowly coughed her way back to life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes

Without the dual batts I installed I would have run down the battery cranking it. Seemed like I could have cranked it forever with very little decrease in capacity with both. Good thing.

Interesting thing. I also changed over to a 200amp alt. a few weeks ago and beefed up all the cables. Still had some dimming when I lifted plow at low rpms. even with all that. Now, I am getting almost no dimming. I guess all systems need to be working A1 for the truck to work right. Also starts strong with no hesitation when cold and the headlights are brighter.

question- How in the hell is anyone able to change the distributor cap when it is hidden behind the engine! Was going to check distributor cap, but quickly changed mind.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

You have to be a contortionist to get to the back plugs and especially the distibutor. You have to take the air cleaner off and there's a little more room but it's basically by bending un naturally to be able to reach and see what you're doing. I keep up on all the tune up stuff in the summer so I don't end up in your situation, hopefully. Glad you got it running.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Glad you got it running! I think you may have flooded it with gas, next time if it doesn't fire right away, remove the fuel pump fuse (under the hood) and crank a bit then reinstall the fuse.


----------



## bill7101 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hold the gas pedal all the way to the floor will put the fuel system into full flood mode when starting, it shuts off the injectors, and alot of things that need to be fixed on cars and trucks you need to be a very flexable, somedays i feel like a contortanist (sorry for the spelling, not my strong point)


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

My bad- 5.9 I assumed it was a diesel...90% of them are when someone mentions 5.9l. With that in mind nothing I suggested really applies so glad to hear you got it fixed and even the CTD requires a contortionist to work under there 2 rear cylinders are under the firewall.


----------

